# A request for those hangin in the Locker Room



## Bob Hubbard

Got a favor to ask y'all

We let this forum go a little looser than the rest.

Lately, it seems like every thread in here degenrates into a conversation on everything but what the thread was initially about.  

I don't mind a couple threads tangenting, but when it gets to be (or seem like) its all of em, someones gotta say something.

Could y'all please keep the 'convos' to a select few threads, and try n keep the rest somewhat on topic?  Makes it more appealing to the other folks who are lurkin or reading and maybe want to comment on the original topic, but dont want to 'sidetrack the tangent' as it were.

Thanks.  Much apreciated. 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador

Maybe someone should start a "Seinfeld Thread" for these purposes!


----------



## theletch1

> Maybe someone should start a "Seinfeld Thread" for these purposes!



It could be a thread about nothing..:rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl

heh there's been a lot of those.

"post every time you look"

"Word Association"

"Cheap and shameless thread"

There all good fun

it can get agravating though when people start teasing each other, and get off subject.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *it can get agravating though when people start teasing each other, and get off subject.*



Not to get off subject here  . I think I'm going to start a Hey Castillo thread.:rofl:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *heh there's been a lot of those.
> 
> "post every time you look"
> 
> "Word Association"
> 
> "Cheap and shameless thread"
> 
> There all good fun
> 
> it can get agravating though when people start teasing each other, and get off subject.
> 
> Dot
> :asian: *


It seems to me that word assosciation has stayed on topic; which for the length of it is amazing.  One of the reasons that the teasing has spanned so many threads is basically a spoof of the heated conversations in other forums.  This usually happens in threads that have either run their course or were never serious to begin with.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Not to get off subject here  . I think I'm going to start a Hey Castillo thread.:rofl: *



Thank You, MT needs my name to liven up the place!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Thank You, MT needs my name to liven up the place! *


Now he realizes that all along we have been saying he has value....




Thread content:
If we all work on it, we can keep them on track.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Now he realizes that all along we have been saying he has value....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread content:
> If we all work on it, we can keep them on track. *



Yep, while you're at it Kaith, how bout some fresh towels for the locker room, huh?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We haven't restocked the towels in 6 months.....only now ya notice?

Tells ya how much some folks pay attention. 


Seriously, with the LR really being busy the last few weeks, it helps when folks help n keep things somewhat on topic...where there is a topic...


----------



## KenpoTess

Please use the Bar & Grill for posts relating to everything BUT Martial Arts  

Thanks~!

~Tess
-MT S. Mod-


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;

you have good point bob , all i see is convos "elvolving" lol


----------

